# Is it possible to change location of Thunderbird notifications: multimonitor



## sidetone (Aug 21, 2019)

It doesn't seem like there will be an easy answer to this. Is it possible to change the location of Thunderbird notifications to a chosen screen? Or to at least change the default location of notifications in window managers, JWM specifically?

On my setup, I have a large screen TV (over 30") connected as HDMI, and a smaller screen VGA connected monitor. The VGA screen (22") doesn't fill the whole height of the HDMI screen, because the resolution would be too blurry if it did. So the bottoms of the screens do not line up.
With a slightly larger DVI (24") monitor, the resolution has aligned, and both could be treated on the desktop as the same height, even if the screens were not the same height, because all that mattered is following the cursor from one screen to the other. (I no longer have this monitor or that extra high resolution output, and I avoided getting an extra video card.)

in this setup, I want to see notifications on my VGA monitor, when I use the larger screen to watch TV or online streaming. XDM even treats the HDMi screen as the primary one, as it won't place the login on the VGA screen. I could switch the cables, but I would like the larger screen to have better resolution when it's needed.

I could change the alignment so that the bottoms of the desktop are on the same level, but the VGA monitor sits higher. This is how I want the physical setup, and it's impractical to change that physical location of the screens.

Is there a way to change the location of notifications in general or for Thunderbird emails, so that those notifications can show almost anywhere on a chosen screen? It puts it on the bottom righthand corner, which is on the HDMI screen. When I have a menu bar, it doesn't go all the way across.

The two screens sit more or less like this:
|=left=|    |=right=|
|=left=|

Update:
I found this, https://www.askvg.com/how-to-disabl...animation-in-mozilla-firefox-and-thunderbird/
to make more adjustments to the alerts, but still it doesn't have the answer.
Preferences -> Advanced -> General -> Config Editor
Then search for "alerts". This interface is similar to about:config in Firefox.

This notification box for Thunderbird (and maybe Firefox) is called "Lightning", https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/configuring-lightning.


----------



## sidetone (Aug 2, 2021)

deskutils/birdtray allows Thunderbird to be docked in the taskbar pager. This does a lot for this.


----------

